# Twin G60 VR6



## Tace Vangola (Apr 6, 2003)

Alright here we go. In the past couple of weeks a few ideas have been floating my brain. Being out of school now and working, I have decided to tackle a long time want. I need to know about those who have put different superschargers on their corrado's. I need Boost/cfm for air flow, if any of you had to run different computer systes to compinsate for it. Here is the project, I will be linking two g60's or eaton superchargers on a motor, the exact specs of that are a 1996 obd2 GTI VR6 Motor. Any help would be wonderful. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SSj4G60 (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: Twin G60 VR6 (Tace Vangola)*

i doubt a even 2 G60s are gonna have enough cfm for a vr to be worth it. and 2 eatons why bother just do one like an M90 or the 112 , get in touch w/ Joezx6


----------



## Tace Vangola (Apr 6, 2003)

thanks


----------



## CorradoCody (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: (Tace Vangola)*

How about twin turbo? I think it will be eaiser in the long run.
CC


----------



## blackbunny (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: Twin G60 VR6 (SSj4G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SSj4G60* »_i doubt a even 2 G60s are gonna have enough cfm for a vr to be worth it. and 2 eatons why bother just do one like an M90 or the 112 , get in touch w/ Joezx6 

i dont think there is room for an m112 they are pretty big chargers i dont no how well the m90 would fit in there just my $.02


----------



## sold on expense (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: Twin G60 VR6 (SSj4G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SSj4G60* »_i doubt a even 2 G60s are gonna have enough cfm for a vr to be worth it. and 2 eatons why bother just do one like an M90 or the 112 , get in touch w/ Joezx6 

Well, the G60 is decently sized for a 1.8L engine, I'd think two would work fine for a 2.8L engine...it would make for a nice show car, but where would you fit two G60s?


----------



## 87GolfKart (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: Twin G60 VR6 (sold on expense)*

Twin Lysholme?


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: Twin G60 VR6 (87GolfKart)*

new dimensions had a vr6 eaton kit in the day. look it up.


----------



## Tace Vangola (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: Twin G60 VR6 (VW1990CORRADO)*

I have a machine shop at my disposal, as long as I can sneek the idea past my dad,










_Modified by Tace Vangola at 10:40 PM 2-3-2004_


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Twin G60 VR6 (Tace Vangola)*

no offense. but who would want to buy this? It's an overly complicated, expensive, and maintenance prone setup. There would be so many better ways of going. In fact, this would end up possibly being the worst way you could do a FI VR.
....this coming from someone who drives a g60, and loves it.


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

When 1 timebomb isn't enough.........


----------



## Action Jackson (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: Twin G60 VR6 (TBT-PassatG60)*

Two G60's... arg, where's the shaking my head emocon.
Could you take two of these...
















I'd try another bad idea.


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

You need 2 for the full effect though,one that crunches internals,and one that speews oil.hehe


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Twin G60 VR6 (Action Jackson)*

boo on HSM. Howard was/is the biggest con-artist the VW scene has ever seen. He's probably respnsible for destroying more G-laders then everyone else combined.


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: Twin G60 VR6 (Action Jackson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Action Jackson* »_Two G60's... arg, where's the shaking my head emocon.
Could you take two of these...
















I'd try another bad idea.

thats YOUR mistake for getting it rebuilt by the shoddiest rebuilder ever! ha, i hope youre not downing the g lader cause of your poor judgement! if you want the rebuild done right go to http://www.orz-motorsport.com


----------



## 16veebunny (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: Twin G60 VR6 (VW1990CORRADO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW1990CORRADO* »_
if you want the rebuild done right go to http://www.orz-motorsport.com

and spend a billion dollars getting a rebuild..


----------



## sold on expense (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: Twin G60 VR6 (16veebunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16veebunny* »_
and spend a billion dollars getting a rebuild.. 

It would be $1000 for two chargers. If you could fab up a project like this, chances are you could drift a few bearings and seals.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Twin G60 VR6 (sold on expense)*

your not gonna convince many people here at how awesome and revolutionary the g60 charger was.
the g60 forum on the other hand......


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: Twin G60 VR6 (speed51133!)*


----------



## 10sec-rabbit (Oct 14, 2003)

*Re: Twin G60 VR6 (Holy Piston)*


----------



## Tace Vangola (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: Twin G60 VR6 (Tace Vangola)*

From what I have heard o g60's. the main problem is if th owner buys a car that has a bad supercgharger, or decides to take short cuts in the maintinace area. No offense or anything, some times bad things happen to good cars, but that is part of owning a vw. My dad's TDI blew 3 motors when he owned it, due to vw being stupid and taking shortcuts with the timing belt. I realize that this may not work, however its worth a try. Thanks again.


----------



## sold on expense (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: Twin G60 VR6 (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_your not gonna convince many people here at how awesome and revolutionary the g60 charger was.
the g60 forum on the other hand......

Was anyone saying how awesome and revolutionary it was? It is a cool design, and makes for a nice flat torque curve, but no one needs to argue that a turbo will make more peak hp...of course it will.


----------



## compleckz (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: Twin G60 VR6 (sold on expense)*

told you dude..


----------



## Tace Vangola (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: Twin G60 VR6 (compleckz)*

Yep, I figred that there would be closed mindedness on this one. Oh well, perhaps someone can give me some useful help. Too bad so many people are confronational.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif compleckz


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Twin G60 VR6 (Tace Vangola)*

you mean that if someone thinks your project is a bad idea, for whatever reason, you dont care.
if the people with the most knowledge in the forum, all overwhelmingly tell you its a bad idea.....they are just closed minded.

as usual, you seem to know whats correct, so just do it, and post pics when its done.


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Twin G60 VR6 (Action Jackson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Action Jackson* »_Two G60's... arg, where's the shaking my head emocon.
Could you take two of these...
















I'd try another bad idea.


That's what you get for letting the French design a Poopercharger


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

If more G60's were still on the road,I'd develop an inline air filter for after the charger.......hahaha


----------



## Action Jackson (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: Twin G60 VR6 (VW1990CORRADO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW1990CORRADO* »_thats YOUR mistake for getting it rebuilt by the shoddiest rebuilder ever! ha, i hope youre not downing the g lader cause of your poor judgement! if you want the rebuild done right go to http://www.orz-motorsport.com

Well, thanks for the support. LOMA. I feel your brotherly love. However I think I feel the need to tell you... um ya, this wasn't mine. So thanks for looking so goofy and having the most unsympathetic attitude I've seen on here.








And just to be confrontational, I'd sooner give my business to Dave at KK then orz-motorsports.
anyway.... with that said...
ya, Tace Vangola; I don't think everyone here is trying to rain on your parade, but we generally just don't think your idea is worth the money spent. The G60 does not have a reliable track record. Yes, if you maintain it frequently (ouch $$$$, $320 to $1000 CND times 2) it will hold up, but you really shouldn't over spin them much. Plus the price to source two chargers in the first place is really unbelievable. But it is your money. It is a neat idea. I just personally don't think it is money wisely spent. A twin turbo application would be cheaper and yield greater potential in peak horse power. But do what you want! I'm sure if done properly, it would be fun.


----------



## sold on expense (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: Twin G60 VR6 (Tace Vangola)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tace Vangola* »_Yep, I figred that there would be closed mindedness on this one. Oh well, perhaps someone can give me some useful help. Too bad so many people are confronational.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif compleckz

You said you would be interested in a G60 or an eaton? These are the flow rates of the Eaton per compressor speed
M45
















M62















M90















M112


















_Modified by sold on expense at 9:50 PM 2-5-2004_


----------



## Tace Vangola (Apr 6, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: (Tace Vangola)*

IMO I think this is all talk and will never happen............if you build this and show me proof,I will build a twin Neuspeed SC GEO Metro..........







There isn't even any room,have you ever seen a VR engine compartment??


----------



## sold on expense (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (Holy Piston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holy Piston* »_IMO I think this is all talk and will never happen............if you build this and show me proof,I will build a twin Neuspeed SC GEO Metro..........







There isn't even any room,have you ever seen a VR engine compartment??









Massive mopar style hood-scoop. Whut?


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: (sold on expense)*

Old pic but on topic.


----------



## yellerrado (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*

is that picture serious...wtf.. it isnt a 60's car or anything where its ok to put the blower through the hood


----------



## TwinScrew20v (Dec 25, 2003)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*

Honestly...I like the G-Charger and Ill probly put it on another project down the road again...BUT a 1.8L 20v tapped the potential it had at a very low point. Most G-Laders youll ever see run in a reasonable manner (ie not requiring a rebuild every 5K miles or starfishing of the anal region in the upper RPMs) will be pretty much limited to about 215whp. Now fitting two in a VR engine bay without doin some serious exterior mods would be tuff. I still think itd be cool...But itd be tuff. Cool factor aside for what you'd pay you can go more efficient and higher flow. MX3 Lysholm (mount the TB upstream as a silencer and add a bypass valve) would be a high flow unit. Good possibility and BBM and Peter Tong both have equipment that would aide the install (as well as plenty of info) Same goes for the Eatons. I think one M90 would be good for about 8-12psi safely on a VR. I cant speak for the 112 as Ive never physically seen one. The M90 is a pretty big unit and would probly require some work getting it in there...But ya never know right??? Its doable...I think programing is going to be your biggest hurdle if your keeping the motronic system.


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (yellerrado)*

j00 wish you have this


----------



## white rabbit (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*

This car belongs to a guy named Kemp, I used to buy tires from him at the motocross track back when I was racing. This guy could probably build a pro street car with junkyard parts.

_Quote, originally posted by *Hardcore VW* »_Old pic but on topic.


----------



## Tace Vangola (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: (white rabbit)*

Thanks guys for the input. wiring I think will be the hardest part definetly. My dad doesent like the idea, so it is basicly how ever much I can get past him, As for room, I came up with an idea that would allow two g60's to run in the proper direction, ust in front of the fire wall on the drives side thanks again


----------



## sold on expense (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (Tace Vangola)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tace Vangola* »_Thanks guys for the input. wiring I think will be the hardest part definetly. My dad doesent like the idea, so it is basicly how ever much I can get past him, As for room, I came up with an idea that would allow two g60's to run in the proper direction, ust in front of the fire wall on the drives side thanks again 

By wiring, did you mean piping? That'll be the most difficult part of the install.


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: (sold on expense)*


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: (Holy Piston)*

I see your







and raise you a


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (mrkrad)*









thanks for that pic im going to give that to the guy who is buying my M62 he is going to have to do that same type of setup on his pinto http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

